# GMail:

## Sky

,      ,  " , ",   ,       糿

----------


## admin

.     IP  ,             .  ;  HTTPS  GMail (   );    2-  (     ',       ).

----------


## Sky

*fragov*, .    ,  HTTPS   (      "   https").   

> 2-

      ,

----------


## admin

.   : http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2011/0...-for-your.html 
 ,       ,        . https://accounts.google.com/b/0/SmsAuthConfig

----------


## Sky

.

----------

